# Hot morning in Hogtown Bayou 08-21-2011



## kingfisher27 (Dec 1, 2009)

Launched around 6:30 this morning with a very smooth bay and little wind. Caught fish all morning mostly in 5-7 feet of water over grass beds. Ended up keeping 6 trout to 19+/- and spanish to 21+/-.... we had the bay to ourselves which made it even better. :thumbup:

DANIEL


----------



## JerrySchauer (Aug 11, 2011)

*Hogtown Bayou not for hot us today*

My Wife and I have heard that Hogtown Bayou would be a good trip for us to try on our tandem Ocean Kayak Malibu Two. Well this morning was our first chance to give it a try... we arrive at the Charles Cessna boat ramp (a very nice place to put in for kayaks) at 5:30 am, just before sunrise, there were three parties in boasts headed out at the same time, we start paddling around the North East grass line...throwing top lures early on and tried a couple of gulp colors and didn't see anything until we got to a school of mullet feeding all corners of an inlet at 30°24'17"N, 86°14'47"W and that's all the only fish action we could see. We headed back to the ramp at 9am. 

After seeing your results we must not have explored around the peninsula far enough to hit the hungry fish...it was our first time...we will try again another day when we figure out which way we should be heading...we're rookies still. :notworthy:


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

I also must add that I caught my largest lady fish ever. It was my first bite of the morning. Dan and Adam were working a good spot, so I went deeper with my mirror lure and hooked into this guy. He put up an awesome fight with lots of jumps and runs.


----------

